# I'll do Digital Drawings for You :)



## omgpink

I started doing this type of drawing about 7 months ago. I sucked at the beginning but the past piece I have been working on looks realistic.









So this is the piece I was talking about. I started working on it about 2 days ago and I'm not even half way done, it usually use to take me an hour to finish a piece. But I have started this new technique and it works great! 

If you would like a drawing please fill out this form. 
*Form:
***User name:*
**Horses Name:*
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!)
***Background: *detailed?(provide picture) one color

​
I will only take 2 request at a time as I do do drawings for people on my deviantart account(bouncebouncebaby on deviantART) You can check out some more drawings there if you would like!


----------



## LeahKathleen

User name: LeahKathleen

Horse: Daisy N Duke

Picture: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_tZuaDPDR2kI/SslhFos1HZI/AAAAAAAAALs/fEBkxJoHRAc/s640/Horses 7-4-09 008.jpg

Color: Pink? White? Not sure what will look best.

Thank you so much!


----------



## JustDressageIt

OOoh yes please!!!

**User name: *JustDressageIt
**Horses Name:* Copper & Chrome ("Denny")
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!)*
*http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/June182009185beefygood.jpg*
*http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/ForTA4.jpg*
*http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/ForTA3.jpg*
*http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Denny/ForTA2.jpg*
(Wanted to give you choice  )
**Background:* White or black please


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Awesome!

*Form:

***User name: *ThatNinjaHorse
**Horses Name: *Shadow (or Sandy Bar midnight ninja)
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!) *i dont mind which ones you use
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures028.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/melaniegould240-1.jpg
http://i341.photobucket.com/albums/o363/mellandshad/Pictures124.jpg

**Background: *White

Thanks ​


----------



## Lily of the Valley

*Form:

***User name: *Lily of the Valley
**Horses Name: *Landing Smokin ("Petey")
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!) * 
http://carisbrookefarmpa.com/Petey 2.jpg 
http://carisbrookefarmpa.com/Petey 1.jpg
Your choice. 
**Background: * Light blue?

Can't wait to see this! Thank you so much. =D


----------



## eventerwannabe

**User name: *eventerwannabe
**Horses Name: *Bear (show name Polar Express)
**Pictures:* Polar Express -- Bear Photo Gallery - Photo 204 of 276 by .::.//Nissa\\.::. - MySpace Photos
-or-
Polar Express -- Bear Photo Gallery - Photo 242 of 276 by .::.//Nissa\\.::. - MySpace Photos
**Background:* Sky blue, it can be a solid color, I dont mind


----------



## omgpink

*Request:*
1.LeahKathleen
2.JustDressageIt


----------



## JustDressageIt

omgpink said:


> *Request:*
> 1.LeahKathleen
> 2.JustDressageIt


 woohoo!


----------



## omgpink

I'll start on these once I'm done with the one above and a request a friend of mine asked me to do for her horse a few days ago.


----------



## paintluver

CAN I HAVE ONE!!!!!!!!!
-You know you wanna draw my smexeh Romeo!!-
*Romeo says HI ABBY!!!!*
**User name: Paintluver*
**Horses Name: Romeo*
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!)*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/Fair%202009/101_2612-1.jpg*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/Fair 2009/101_2606.jpg*
*http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l198/danikami/Romeo/Fair 2009/101_2596.jpg*
**Background: *detailed?(provide picture) one color Any color that looks nice with it!!
Thank you!


----------



## AztecBaby

**User name:* AztecBaby
**Horses Name:* Maximum Advantage
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!) http://i499.photobucket.com/albums/rr357/_-AztecBaby-_/radompics122.jpg
***Background: * Very pale blue

If you choose to do one of my Maxii boy do you think you could do his forelock and tail without the plaits? 

Thanks a bunch : ]


----------



## omgpink

Ok guys I haven't finished my friends picture and I probably won't finish it until about 2 weeks from now.
I'm leaving for New York in about 2 hours and I'm going to be till next Saturday. So I won't have my drawing program and without that I can't draw anything. 
I hope you guys understand, it's going to take awhile!


----------



## LeahKathleen

No worries.


----------



## omgpink

glad you understand!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Absolutely!! Have fun


----------



## rangergirl56m

If you get done with the ones that are posted here, I would really love to have one of these of my two boys. Let me know if its too late to request some.


----------



## equus717

If you would like a drawing please fill out this form. 
*Form:
***User name:*
**Horses Name:*
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!)
***Background: *detailed?(provide picture) one color

​
User name: equus717


----------



## equus717

User name:equus717
Horses name: Caddo
Pictures:http://i936.photobucket.com/albums/ad203/equus71779/100_1235.jpg
Background: You choose the color for me because Caddo is pinto and I am not sure of a good color because he is sorrel and white.
I am very excited to see this done.


----------



## omgpink

Alright, I'll add you guys to the list!


----------



## omgpink

OK so I'm going home tomorrow and I should be able to start back up on my friends piece and then I'll be able to start on this forum's request.  

To Do List:
Key:
***** = 100%
**** = 75%
*** = 50%
** = 25%
* = 0%

1. Other Request(Leroy) = **
2. LeahKathleen(Daisy n Duke) = *
3. JustDressageIt(Denny) = *
4. ThatNinjaHorse(Shadow) = *
5. Lily Of The Valley(Petey) = *
6. eventerwannabe(Bear) = *
7. paintluver(Romeo) = *
8. AztecBaby(Maximum Advantage) = *
9. equus717(Caddo) = *

I'll take one more request 
Here are the WIP(work in progress)s of the pic of my mare:
WIP 1








WIP 2








WIP 3








Finished Product: 








I don't like the background to much but it's ok. 
So hopefully I can get your guy's pics done like this!


----------



## LeahKathleen

Yay! I would prefer just a solid color is that's alright. :]

Your WIP looks great!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wow, you are very talented!


----------



## omgpink

Thank you!


----------



## Sunny06

Still taking requests?

**User name:* Sunny06
**Horses Name: *Sunny
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!) **http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3555/3687909227_6ac5160843.jpg*
**Background: *Hms... Trees?


----------



## equus717

I like you WIP you have amazing talent. I am looking forward to mine of Caddo. Hopefully Caddo won't be too hard to do because he is a pinto.


----------



## omgpink

Yep Sunny06, your my last request 

Thank you equus717, he shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## omgpink

To Do List:
Key:
***** = 100%
**** = 75%
*** = 50%
** = 25%
* = 0%

1. Other Request(Leroy) = **
2. LeahKathleen(Daisy n Duke) = *
3. JustDressageIt(Denny) = *
4. ThatNinjaHorse(Shadow) = *
5. Lily Of The Valley(Petey) = *
6. eventerwannabe(Bear) = *
7. paintluver(Romeo) = *
8. AztecBaby(Maximum Advantage) = *
9. equus717(Caddo) = *
10.Sunny06(Sunny) = *

NO MORE REQUEST FOR NOW!


----------



## mandik92

hello my name is mandi 
and i would love if you did one for me ^_^
you may pick any photos from my album 
thank you 
xo


----------



## equus717

Thank you. I am anxiously waiting for mine. I used to draw but I haven't drawn nothing in years. I have never drawn horses before but have always wanted to.


----------



## Plains Drifter

Gorgeous work!!!



omgpink said:


> OK so I'm going home tomorrow and I should be able to start back up on my friends piece and then I'll be able to start on this forum's request.
> 
> To Do List:
> Key:
> ***** = 100%
> **** = 75%
> *** = 50%
> ** = 25%
> * = 0%
> 
> 1. Other Request(Leroy) = **
> 2. LeahKathleen(Daisy n Duke) = *
> 3. JustDressageIt(Denny) = *
> 4. ThatNinjaHorse(Shadow) = *
> 5. Lily Of The Valley(Petey) = *
> 6. eventerwannabe(Bear) = *
> 7. paintluver(Romeo) = *
> 8. AztecBaby(Maximum Advantage) = *
> 9. equus717(Caddo) = *
> 
> I'll take one more request
> Here are the WIP(work in progress)s of the pic of my mare:
> WIP 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIP 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIP 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished Product:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the background to much but it's ok.
> So hopefully I can get your guy's pics done like this!


----------



## juneau

when will you be taking more request i would like one too!


----------



## omgpink

I'll be taking more request once I'm done with these. 

I just got back from my trip so I'll start working on these again!


----------



## JustDressageIt

How was your trip? Did you enjoy yourself?

By the way, thank you so much for the comment on Denny!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

When you are finished with those and when you do start taking more requests, could you either PM me or let me know when to go ahead and post a picture?? I would truly be grateful if I could get a digital painting. Don't want to inconvenience you in any way though, so please no pressure.


----------



## juneau

same here could you send me a PM I really love your art and would love to Juneau as a painting!!!!!!


----------



## eventerwannabe

omgpink:

Since you havent started mine yet, would you mind me switching pictures? I am going to be cleaning my boy up for a show that I have tomorrow and would love to use the pictures I take today  If not, thats totally fine!


----------



## omgpink

JustDressageIt said:


> How was your trip? Did you enjoy yourself?
> 
> By the way, thank you so much for the comment on Denny!!


Thanks, my trip was amazing. I love New York so much. I need to upload pictures to show you guys.

Oh and no problem, I'm a big fan of your boy!



eventerwannabe said:


> omgpink:
> 
> Since you havent started mine yet, would you mind me switching pictures? I am going to be cleaning my boy up for a show that I have tomorrow and would love to use the pictures I take today  If not, thats totally fine!


Oh yea thats fine with me! 




APHA MOMMA said:


> When you are finished with those and when you do start taking more requests, could you either PM me or let me know when to go ahead and post a picture?? I would truly be grateful if I could get a digital painting. Don't want to inconvenience you in any way though, so please no pressure.


Sure thing and don't worry theirs no inconvenience. 



juneau said:


> same here could you send me a PM I really love your art and would love to Juneau as a painting!!!!!!


Yep yep!

Here are some drawings I did early this week and last week. Theses are drawings for Halloween contests and contest prizes I should have finished back in September on Deviantart. I am starting to work on this threads drawings!

Also note, these aren't realistic because for stuff like this I don't have to be realistic.  But your guy's will be realistic!

Contest Prize.









Contest Entry for Halloween Race.


----------



## equus717

Those are so cool. I can't wait to see mine done.


----------



## omgpink

Thank you very much!


----------



## JustDressageIt

You do some very neat work!!


----------



## LeahKathleen

I love the second one! :]


----------



## omgpink

Thank you guys!
Here's what I've started so far of Daisy n Duke!


----------



## LeahKathleen

Oh my gosh, that looks amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## JustDressageIt

*is excited for LK's finished product*


----------



## Iluvjunior

that looks so awesome can you pm me when your available to do more?


----------



## omgpink

I'm glad you like it so far.  
I have seemed to find a quick pace for this so it should go by quicker. 
Sure thing Iluvjunior


----------



## paintluver

OOh you are so good brittany!


----------



## omgpink

Thanks Dani! Oh gosh did I tell you Abby is no longer mine.


----------



## JustDressageIt

omgpink, I love your avatar.. I think you made me one of Denny when I first got him. Do you still do those in your spare time (if you have any? lol)


----------



## omgpink

Thanks but I didn't make them, another member did. She did mine also. 
I know how to do them though if you would still like one.


----------



## JustDressageIt

I hate to be a bother... PM me if you do have some free time and wouldn't mind throwing one together... Thanks so much!!


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

Can you possibly do Cody for me? He is going to be sold soon. :'(







_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## omgpink

I'll try but I have a lot of other request to do. 
Sure thing JDI!


----------



## omgpink

Also here are some more Contest prizes I'm trying to finish also.


----------



## Jillyann

I love your work! Are you taking any more requests?


----------



## omgpink

Thanks, it means a lot! Sorry not at this moment, hopefully I will soon.


----------



## Jillyann

Okay, I will keep checking back. I really want one done. =)


----------



## equus717

You do amazing work.


----------



## omgpink

I'm with Daisy n Duke! 
It looks different from the WIP's because I started over has I found a newer,quicker and nicer way to do these. 
And I'm almost done with Denny!
Daisy n Duke=








I hope you like it.


----------



## LeahKathleen

OMG that looks amazing! Thank you so much! Looks just like my girl! <333


----------



## omgpink

yea! I'm glad you like it! and I love how you put it as your avatar!!!


----------



## HorseLove4ever

user name- Horselove4ever
horses name- Fievel
picture- http://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss220/thugsxneedxhugs/FollyClassicSat13.jpg
background- anything that looks nice with it =]

note- the white spot you see is the saddle pad.


----------



## omgpink

Sorry I'm not taking request right now.


----------



## JustDressageIt

WOW Daisy turned out great!! Can't wait to see Denny!!


----------



## omgpink

Thanks! ^^


----------



## omgpink

OMG you guys I'm so sorry I haven't been updating! My computer shut down while I was still working on Denny's drawing so I have to start over, sorry for the set back.


----------



## JustDressageIt

No worries!! I'm sorry you lost all your work


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I just wanted to say these are awesome! I have never seen them done before!


----------



## TwisterRush

When you are taking more requests, can you please do one of my horses ! 
your work is AMAZING <3


----------



## omgpink

Sorry it took so long JDI, but i finally finished it!!! 








I hope you like it! ^^

To Do List:
1. ThatNinjaHorse(Shadow)
2. Lily Of The Valley(Petey) 
3. eventerwannabe(Bear) 
4. paintluver(Romeo) 
5. AztecBaby(Maximum Advantage) 
6. equus717(Caddo) 
7.Sunny06(Sunny)


----------



## Sunny06

^ Don't get stressed out! I'm not in any hurry. Just if you're bored


----------



## omgpink

Thanks! I'll get them done eventually!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Wow, thank you so much!! I love it!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya

**User name: *JustLeaveIt2Mya
**Horses Name: *Mya
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!) Flickr Photo Download: mya (32)
***Background:* pink w/ a paisely design please  thankss


----------



## omgpink

I'm glad you like it!


----------



## omgpink

I'm almost done with Shadow!!


----------



## omgpink

I finished Shadow! I hope you like him. 









To Do List:
1. Lily Of The Valley(Petey) 
2. eventerwannabe(Bear) 
3. paintluver(Romeo) 
4. AztecBaby(Maximum Advantage) 
5. equus717(Caddo) 
6.Sunny06(Sunny)


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Awesome thanks!


----------



## omgpink

No problem! 
I love you avatar by the way! lol


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

haha, why thankyou!


----------



## omgpink

No problem! ^^


----------



## TwisterRush

here sorry i forgot to fill this out. Only if you have time to do one  

**User name: TwisterRush*
**Horses Name: Indigo*
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!) http://s274.photobucket.com/albums/jj277/SweetHeartMincyy/INDIGO/*
**Background: *One Color, Baby Blue


----------



## equus717

I like what you have done so far. the more I see of your work the more excited I get of seeing Caddo finished. I can't wait. Thanks again.


----------



## omgpink

lol I'm getting there! Sorry it's taking so long to get these done! It's my senior year so I have a lot of stuff to do. Luckily though break is in 2 weeks and for 2 weeks so I'm excited!


----------



## equus717

Hey no problem whatsoever. I know what is was like to be in high school.


----------



## omgpink

Yea it's hectic!


----------



## omgpink

Heres a WIP of Petey!


----------



## AnnaLover

Wow it's looking GREAT!


----------



## juneau

can I submit my picture!!!! I want one lol there so good!!!!


----------



## grayshell38

*User name: grayshell38*
**Horses Name: Rio Deja Vu*
**Pictures:* (links *ONLY!!!)Today's the day 19 of 10th 046 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!*

**Background: *detailed?(provide picture) one color: you choose, I don't know

Your work is awsome!!! When ever you get done with the ones in front of me, I'd love it if you did one for me too. When ever you have time is fine with me. Thanks if you can!!


----------



## omgpink

Thanks everyone! Sorry it's taking so long. I'll try and finish them ASAP.


----------



## VintageMatch

Wow these are amazing!! I'd like one when your finished and have the time!


----------



## omgpink

Awesome thank you!!


----------



## omgpink

Sorry guys I'm so super busy!!!


----------



## omgpink

Sorry for the double post. 

Like I said before I'm really busy and I don't have time to finish the drawings becuase they take too much time.

But to make up for this I'm going to make everyone who requested an animated avatar, which doesn't take long.

They will look something like this:









I'm sorry once again. D:


----------

